# Casio Stainless Digi Atomic Solar



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't know if you guys saw these. When I saw one at a bar meet last week I immediately bought one. A Japan only model with jap tags and manual should heighten the experience it is super classy in real life. So something a bit different on the incoming list, all stainless heavy piece with large wristprint. Its pretty much the competition to the digi seiko spirit. The one I have incoming next week is the regular display not reverse and black case as the pic


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Good man James, i spotted one or two on ebay a while ago, should have bought one. They disappeared for a while and i gave up looking.

I think they look really good, i look forward to you flipping it or telling me where it came from! :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

flipper eh, that was a great TV show way back


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

minkle said:


> I think they look really good


Me too. Whats the model number?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Few more file pics. Seems mine has entered the country waiting.

The black one is 75 bucks more than the natural stainless piece. For me I did not want to do a coated piece. They are IRW-M300DJ-7JF , IRW-M300DBJ-1JF. Measurements are not super large but on wrist is large because remember its squared and the band being same as case width makes it chunky!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

James said:


> flipper eh, that was a great TV show way back


And speaking of Flipper, check this out:

Flipper on eBay

If you don't feel like checking that out, here's the main photo:










Hurry! Auction ends tomorrow (June 1, 2009). At $16.51 as I write this.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Here you go. On a 6.60 inch wrist. Nice bracelet too don't loose the pin locks! Not a bad piece at all, all stainless and full of stuff. Manuals, tags in Japanese

Poor pics today really I cant make this one shine the way it does in person. was worried about this free shipping they offered right get it in a month, well I got it in a few days out of Japan!

Not bad, a high end Casio


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

That is a fantastic looking Casio especially like it in the black definitely going to be keeping an eye open.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its kind of cool. For a stainless digi pretty good. Not overly large the black crystal makes it have the wrist print, just the right size for me. It comes with a neat little pin press for the bracelet sizing, nice little touch and pins go all the way up the bracelet. Vertical format vs. the wider than higher style keeps reminding me of the old curvex pieces


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

James, I haven't seen a digital watch I liked since the early '80s, then you posted wrist shots of this, and I have to admit it looks pretty good. I shall be keeping an eye on the sales forum :lol:

Just realised, next month it will be a full year since my last horological purchase


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Simon, thanks!

Band narrows quite a bit pretty comfy, odd looking thing not seen one like it about, its the vertical look kind of intriguing. Gets its full sunlight charge tomorrow! Was sitting watching some TV, mid evening. Had the watch sitting on the portable watch case and realized it could make a picture! The worst possible lighting yellow behind me tv light in front and who knows where the blu from the side came from.............


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That looks great James, can you let me know where you got it.. 

Looks like a nice watch case too..


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

minkle said:


> That looks great James, can you let me know where you got it..
> 
> Looks like a nice watch case too..


From Japan Mr. Minkle, from Japan 

Can never understand why that market only when things would sell elsewhere.

Pretty subtle piece in comparison to some funky G-Shocks it really feels retro in the look of the display in person, plain jane. Guess these guys know their digis they must make more than anyone else. Still like my Mudmen 

And yes the aluminum watch case, could never find another one, pretty slim and takes at least 48 pieces had 65 or so in it a year ago now sits with 4 and 4 pocket pieces, parts straps tools etc. It was a display case acrylic lid but lined it with some really dark stuff I had around so my dials don't fade


----------

